# Tajima Error B04



## bhodgie (Apr 7, 2014)

I am new to this and have only done about 10 embroidery designs on my Tajima machine. So far my biggest struggle has been hooping and getting the design straight but I am watching videos and learning. Yesterday I tried to load a new design from the memory stick. I put the memory stick into the machine and tried to load the design into the Tajima memory. I have done this 11 times before as I have 11 designs in the machine memory and it worked fine. Now it is giving me the error message B04 which means "no floppy disk inserted". The machine was converted from floppy to USB. Is there something I can do or do I need to call for service? I tried using a different memory stick, reformatting it to FAT32 which I read on another post but same error each time. Anyone have any suggestions. I am at a loss and getting very discouraged.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Try with an memory stick less than 2 Gb .
Which is your model of machine,and brand of USB emulator ?


----------



## bhodgie (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank, you that is exactly what it was. The original jump stick was not working so I tried another one that I had. I had to reformat the original one and it worked!


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

on mine...there is a little button underneath where you insert your usb on the Tajima. Hold that in for a couple of seconds until the red light stays solid. it needs to reset the usb. Happens to me on a regular basis.


----------



## CPass Janelle (Oct 23, 2020)

bhodgie said:


> Thank, you that is exactly what it was. The original jump stick was not working so I tried another one that I had. I had to reformat the original one and it worked!


Help I have a TAJIMA TFMX-C1501 not reading USB giving me error B04. How do I reset for it to read USB drive?


----------



## CPass Janelle (Oct 23, 2020)

CPass Janelle said:


> Help I have a TAJIMA TFMX-C1501 not reading USB giving me error B04. How do I reset for it to read USB drive?


----------

